# New SSX game



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Too unrealistic for me.
I wish there was a snowboarding game like Skate...


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

Call me boring but that is crap. Realistic is my cup of tea. Forza over Burnout any day. Shaun White Snowboarding was pretty cool if it wasn't a big sponsorship though. I hope someday they make a good Snowboarding game.


----------



## EricIndecisive (Aug 13, 2010)

Haha I guess I'm the opposite of you guys. If I want to drive a car realistically, I'll go out and drive one. If I want a realistic snowboarding experience, I'll go out and snowboard. For me it's fun to rock out to some tunes in the fast paced games, generally sim games feel so slow (especially racing ones)

I watched a friend play skate 2 though and that was sweet


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Check out Stoked! if you own a 360 and want a more "real" feel to your game. It's a pretty solid game, and the controls are more like Skate, and less like any SSX game. Plus, it has a pretty neat weather system in it. Just don't expect to play it on Live. It's a ghost town for online play.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks horrible especially when its the same company that makes skate.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

switch triple cork no foots off wind lips sounds dope! the knee pads and elbow pads ontop of your outerwear though bro? come on


----------



## BataleonArtist (Feb 8, 2012)

EricIndecisive said:


> Haha I guess I'm the opposite of you guys. If I want to drive a car realistically, I'll go out and drive one. If I want a realistic snowboarding experience, I'll go out and snowboard. For me it's fun to rock out to some tunes in the fast paced games, generally sim games feel so slow (especially racing ones)
> 
> I watched a friend play skate 2 though and that was sweet


Exactly this, unrealistic games are the shiz! Can't wait to get this game!


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

If you're looking for a realistic snowboard game, check out this project: SNOW|for riders, by riders


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

^You're my hero. I cannot wait for that. I hope they have resort riding and good physics. All backcountry is cool, but in the middl of summer I need some nostalgia to keep me from jumping off a bridge. I also hope they keep it realistic. The way the jumps and jibs were in SW was dumb. Rarely ever landed on the landings to the jumps and the jibs were bigger than my house.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> ^You're my hero. I cannot wait for that. I hope they have resort riding and good physics. All backcountry is cool, but in the middl of summer I need some nostalgia to keep me from jumping off a bridge. I also hope they keep it realistic. The way the jumps and jibs were in SW was dumb. Rarely ever landed on the landings to the jumps and the jibs were bigger than my house.


Well here's an interview with the developers: Exclusive SNOW Developer Interview | Shogun Gamer: Video Game News Community: Interviews, News, Reviews and Forum


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll rent it and check it out, but it's #3 on my anticipation list of upcoming games. Twisted Metal is #1. Me and my buddies wore that shit out back on PS2 in HS. UFC 2012 is #2.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

twisted metal is already out. been playing the crap out of it


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow, so is UFC. Oh well, I always wait a couple of months and buy games used anyway.


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have been playing the SSX demo and it looks like this SSX will be as much fun if not more than the previous games. The Ridernet features where you compete against your friends best scores is really cool. I have already been going back and forth with my 9 yr old nephew. Drives me crazy to log on and see he has beat my score again!!


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

rfrich74 said:


> I have been playing the SSX demo and it looks like this SSX will be as much fun if not more than the previous games. The Ridernet features where you compete against your friends best scores is really cool. I have already been going back and forth with my 9 yr old nephew. Drives me crazy to log on and see he has beat my score again!!


Yep, it's awesome. And it's HARD, too! It took me like an hour to get gold on that race track.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i bet you morons loved old school tony hawk games


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

legallyillegal said:


> i bet you morons loved old school tony hawk games


Not sure if serious.... Tony Hawk 1&2 are widely considered two of the best games of all time. But ok....


----------



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

I played the demo, wasn't good at all.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes Officer said:


> I played the demo, wasn't good at all.


Do you mind elaborating why you thought it was bad? I thought it was really fun and addicting.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

It's unrealistic. No one wants arcade games when they are deeply involved in the sport. It's almost an insult to the sport. I can understand if snowboarding games had been beat to death and they introduced a new arcade style to refresh the genre, but they are just doing complete opposite and making the genre more bland.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> It's unrealistic. No one wants arcade games when they are deeply involved in the sport. It's almost an insult to the sport. I can understand if snowboarding games had been beat to death and they introduced a new arcade style to refresh the genre, but they are just doing complete opposite and making the genre more bland.


It's not an insult to the sport any more than NBA Jam is an insult to basketball or Wipeout is an insult to racing... SSX is a series that has always been about over the top arcade action over realism. It's pretty ridiculous to read into it any more than that. If you want a realistic video game interpretation of snowboarding than you should look into the SNOW project (snowthegame.com) because SSX is NOT it and has never tried to be.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

And that's why people don't like SSX. I was just elaborating as to why people don't like it. It's their choice to fix it.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> And that's why people don't like SSX. I was just elaborating as to why people don't like it. It's their choice to fix it.


I'm sorry but saying "the demo is bad" is completely different than saying "the game is not realistic" and that's what I was responding to.


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow. I didn't realize it was going to ruffle so many panties to like a game that isn't hyper-realistic. I guess I'll never know what it's like to be one of the cool kids.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

I wore the original ssx tricky, out! I don't mind the arcade style(I spent my teens in arcades). One of the reasons I liked the original so much is the music. BT, Huda, etc. I know Pretty Lights did some work for the new one. I wonder who else. I'm also not into that kind of music like I used to be(I'll take Karl Denson, Soulive, or Lettuce, these days).


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Vaughanabe13 said:


> I'm sorry but saying "the demo is bad" is completely different than saying "the game is not realistic" and that's what I was responding to.


The demo is bad cause it's unrealistic. That's pretty similar to me. And I wouldn't quote people if your not trying to talk to them.


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

There is nothing to "fix" about SSX. It is the same game it always has been. It's not like it was a realistic game that turned arcade. It has always been over the top arcade style gameplay. And there is a big difference in saying "the demo was bad" and "I don't like the game because it is unrealistic." One statement says that for its target market the game just plays like crap or looks horrible. The other one says I don't particularly care for that style of game. To say the demo is crap would lead some people who like the SSX style to believe this new iteration is bad when it is not.


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

And while we're on the topic of realism, do you guys suit up in your Gore-Tex, beanies, and boots and turn the A/C down as far is it will go to get a truly realistic experience? Maybe have someone throw some ice shavings in your face periodically? Do you only ride to your ability in game? Surely you don't go throwing double corks in the game when you can only do a 360 in real life. In Shaun White did you actually ride the lifts all the way up instead of hitting the button to skip that part? While I enjoy games that are based more in reality the whole premise of ultra-realism is a joke to me. Until I can stand on my board in my living room and perform the same moves I would on a hill to control my character on screen it is all a game. You are holding a plastic controller in your hand....which is probably a bitch with those mittens on.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

rfrich74 said:


> There is nothing to "fix" about SSX. It is the same game it always has been. It's not like it was a realistic game that turned arcade. It has always been over the top arcade style gameplay. And there is a big difference in saying "the demo was bad" and "I don't like the game because it is unrealistic." One statement says that for its target market the game just plays like crap or looks horrible. The other one says I don't particularly care for that style of game. To say the demo is crap would lead some people who like the SSX style to believe this new iteration is bad when it is not.


Thank you, that is exactly what I was trying to say.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> The demo is bad cause it's unrealistic. That's pretty similar to me. And I wouldn't quote people if your not trying to talk to them.


I only quoted him because he didn't make it clear that he was supporting your opinion instead of producing his own opinions on the game. So I addressed him instead of you, because you didn't bring anything substantial to the conversation (and still haven't).


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Wasn't asking for ultra-realism. Just a game where you can't take your board off in mid air and twirl it around like a pixie stick. There has been way to many arcade snowboard games. Your putting words in people's mouths with your comment about realism. Since you like unrealism that means you must want to be able to carry guns and shoot other riders too huh? Let me guess you want polar bears to attack you too? How about a game where you can never fall? 

I'm sick of button smashing, flashy, five year old snowboard games. The game is so easy and it's not even a snowboard game. The game has almost no aspect of real snowboarding left in it. The realist thing in the Game is Travis Rice. I want to play a snowboarding game. Not a game I have to learn how to fly too. 

The realism people are complaining about is the physics and the features not the other unimportant aspects like riding lifts, riding within personal abilities and other stupid effects. I don't mind a game like SW where I can at least play the game in a way where it is somewhat realistic, but I can't do a single thing in SSX that any human being can do on a snowboard.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

.....except carving.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> Wasn't asking for ultra-realism. Just a game where you can't take your board off in mid air and twirl it around like a pixie stick. There has been way to many arcade snowboard games. Your putting words in people's mouths with your comment about realism. Since you like unrealism that means you must want to be able to carry guns and shoot other riders too huh? Let me guess you want polar bears to attack you too? How about a game where you can never fall?
> 
> I'm sick of button smashing, flashy, five year old snowboard games. The game is so easy and it's not even a snowboard game. The game has almost no aspect of real snowboarding left in it. The realist thing in the Game is Travis Rice. I want to play a snowboarding game. Not a game I have to learn how to fly too.
> 
> The realism people are complaining about is the physics and the features not the other unimportant aspects like riding lifts, riding within personal abilities and other stupid effects. I don't mind a game like SW where I can at least play the game in a way where it is somewhat realistic, but I can't do a single thing in SSX that any human being can do on a snowboard.


It's fine that you want all of those things...it's not fine that you're bashing SSX for not having them when it has never tried to be 'that game' in the history of the series. That's like going to a baseball game and complaining that it's not actually a football game. Clearly SSX is not targeted toward what you want, but that doesn't mean it's bad. Do you even see what I'm saying?


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

How about a GTA style Tricky with belligerent snow patrol, charging roped off area's, snow mobile chases, food fights with $10/bowl chili, bourbon shots, safety meetings, etc.? AND make it a simulator?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Yea, I completely understand and not only understand, but agree. I don't wanna say bad anymore. I wanna say I don't like it. I do see how it could be called bad though. That type of game has been mad a thousand times, it's like CoD MW 3. People called it bad cause it was the same thing as Modern Warfare 2 and the unrealistic shooter had been beaten to death. I'm not calling it bad and I take it back if I said it. I'm just saying, I will be soon if they continue with these games.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> Yea, I completely understand and not only understand, but agree. I don't wanna say bad anymore. I wanna say I don't like it. I do see how it could be called bad though. That type of game has been mad a thousand times, it's like CoD MW 3. People called it bad cause it was the same thing as Modern Warfare 2 and the unrealistic shooter had been beaten to death. I'm not calling it bad and I take it back if I said it. I'm just saying, I will be soon if they continue with these games.


ok, well at least we're on the same page now.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

No, Fuck you!!! I wanna argue dammit.


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll keep arguing. I'm always up for pointless confrontation.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

rfrich74 said:


> I'll keep arguing. I'm always up for pointless confrontation.



Argument Clinic From Monty Python's Flying Circus - YouTube


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

Monty Python is the best


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

no its not


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

^:laugh: Someone had to say it.


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

You're both from NY, what would you know.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The verdict: SSX Review - Xbox 360 Review at IGN

They gave it a 9, that's fairly impressive for a sports game. Looks like they took an approach similar to Tony Hawk's Underground, which was way funner then the traditional model.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Not saying the game can't be good, but game reviews are so fucked up. IGN is by far the worst. They're just a giant sponsorship now.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Just downloaded and played the demo last Saturday on my ps3. Its an interesting concept and will be extremely fun against your friends in multiplayer mode.. I just think after the 'wow factor' dissipates, I'll get bored of it easily. It does have a high replay factor since it has an open world, do whatever the hell you want concept.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

All video game sites give out good scores to big publishers. I ignore the ratings and usually only pay attention to bad reviews or complaints that good reviews have about the game.

I downloaded the demo on PS3. They have been advertising for this game pretty hard in the past 2 weeks. I only played the demo for about 5-10 minutes because I started to get bored.

I miss the old school Tony Hawk games for PS2. Too bad Neversoft ruined the franchise. 

Or maybe I just got old


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Tarzanman said:


> All video game sites give out good scores to big publishers. I ignore the ratings and usually only pay attention to bad reviews or complaints that good reviews have about the game.
> 
> I downloaded the demo on PS3. They have been advertising for this game pretty hard in the past 2 weeks. I only played the demo for about 5-10 minutes because I started to get bored.
> 
> ...


At least you have the Tony Hawk HD remake to look forward to.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

just picked this up for the 360...ill give a detailed review when i get home from work...kind of excited but at the same time im scared ill get tired of it after a while


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I picked it up too. I need my fix. I'm mostly interested because it's a freeride based world. So you can just cruise laps if you want. You don't have to go through career or "missions" to rack up score or money. You can just ride and hit cool features. 

Sure, the tricks will be over the top and obnoxious...but that's been the staple of this game since inception. 

Bring on the lulz.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've never played an SSX but I'll try out the demo. I really wish there would be a "EA SNOW", a EA Skate equivalent. Although, EA really screwed up Skate 2 n' 3 with emphasis on 'hall of meat'.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

yawn


*pulls out amped 2


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wingsuits are fucking retarded.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

its cool i guess, its something fun to kick back with some brews and mess around with
controls are kinda sketchy tho...maybe theres a learning curve - its easy to get stuck in a corner and not be able to get out which results in you losing...thats pretty irritating


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

My only complaint: There is no split-screen multiplayer....


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

kpd2003 said:


> My only complaint: There is no split-screen multiplayer....


Yeah that sucks, but it's completely understandable. There are very few games that can still do split screen multiplayer, given the complexity of the engines these days.


----------



## Springskater (Sep 18, 2011)

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> I've never played an SSX but I'll try out the demo. I really wish there would be a "EA SNOW", a EA Skate equivalent. Although, EA really screwed up Skate 2 n' 3 with emphasis on 'hall of meat'.


THIS. To me the whole point of these games is to have something to make you feel like you're doing the activity when you cant actually be doing it. Skate made me feel like I was out on the street again. Ultra realistic where hard tricks in real life were hard tricks in the game. I wasn't going 50 mph after one push & catching 100 feet of air off a curb. When I'm not snowboarding, I WANT TO BE. So playing a game like SSX, where I feel not at all like I'm riding, doesn't appease that. It's fun. But its not snowboarding.


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Hm funny, I just picked up Stoked Big Air edition and Shaun White's game since I never actually played them before. Was only like $25 total. Need my fix while I'm busy icing my elbow bursitis back to normal


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

metric said:


> Need my fix while I'm busy icing my elbow bursitis back to normal


i actually just had mine removed...i bumped my elbow and it swoll up so bad they had to drain it and flush out a staph infection - removed my bursitis in the process to
got a wicked scar and i can honestly feel something is missing because i cant lean on my elbow anymore, it just hurts now


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

metric said:


> Hm funny, I just picked up Stoked Big Air edition and Shaun White's game since I never actually played them before. Was only like $25 total. Need my fix while I'm busy icing my elbow bursitis back to normal


Stoked! is what I play as well. It's a fun game, but the Live multi-player is non-existent. The Amped series is pretty good too..


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

SSX is growing on me, as you get better the game is more enjoyable and the multiplayer set up is sick! i like how they did that
one HUGE dislike is the fact that i was on the 3rd or 4th location and the objective was to get the highest score, but no bullshit 4 seconds after the start my opponent (the cpu) already had 700k points and im only at 10k...took me like 12 tries before i could get passed it but thats just ridiculous


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

sm0ke said:


> SSX is growing on me, as you get better the game is more enjoyable and the multiplayer set up is sick! i like how they did that
> one HUGE dislike is the fact that i was on the 3rd or 4th location and the objective was to get the highest score, but no bullshit 4 seconds after the start my opponent (the cpu) already had 700k points and im only at 10k...took me like 12 tries before i could get passed it but thats just ridiculous


Tricking is kind of hard because you basically have to go as slow and horizontal as possible on the run. If you get any duplicate tricks, you're better off rewinding. Don't worry about the CPU so much, just concentrate on getting your score higher and it will even out by the end of the race.

I love the game so far but my biggest complaint is the large number of bottomless-pit drops on the race events. The rewind feature doesn't help at all unless you're already in a huge lead, so you basically have to pause and restart the drop if you fall more than once. Not only that, the game seems to place drops where you should be landing jumps.


----------



## hawaiinboarder (Mar 4, 2011)

I really like this game to. It's fun. Yea it's not real snowboarding but if you want that go snowboarding. The runs are long and graphics are good to


----------



## Chosen_OnE (Apr 3, 2011)

hawaiinboarder said:


> I really like this game to. It's fun. Yea it's not real snowboarding but if you want that to snowboarding. The runs are long and graphics are good to


I've been playing SSX for the past few days. Definitely not realistic, but then again, I didn't buy it for that reason. Just looking to play mellow game and get some big air at the same time. The game is fun!

Stoked looks pretty cool too!


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

So my games came in the mail. Not really a fan of Stoked to be honest. Maybe I just need to play it more, but the controls seem wonky to me and the graphics are pretty bad. I actually enjoy the Shaun White game a lot more.

Might have to pick up SSX at some point too, although I definitely prefer the somewhat realistic games.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah, stoked is horrible.


----------

